# army list ideas



## chaplin_magnus

with all the new apocolypes stuff coming out and every one dusting off figs that havent seen the battle field since 2nd Ed. it has made me think of some old armies with new possabilities. some of you that have been playing forever like me will remember the white shields rough rider army or the commissar's in training army(yes its real) both are from the compalation book one of the many holy tomes from the early days of the imperiam. just thought i'd throw out some ideas expectialy with pre-heresy armies so popular right now. :wink:


----------

